# Serzone? and Lorazepam?



## paulsbabydoll (Dec 12, 2001)

I saw my Dr. today who prescribe both of these meds for me. Serzone for every day and Lorazepam when I am especially anxious. Lately my anxiety over this syndrome is worse then the actual illness. I have gotten so worked up, I cancelled 5 dentist appointments. The thought of being stuck in that chair for any length of time is killing me. Anyway that was the straw that led me to the Dr. seeking help. Has anyone taken either of these?


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I've been taking Serzone for a long time and it works great for me. 100mg twice a day. I think if you look up Serzone contraindications Lorazapam is one of them. Please check on it dr's don't know everything. Sometimes I take restoril (temazapam) if I can't sleep and its OK. Good luck to you, there are alot of medications out there that may help you. I know how you feel as far as being anxious about your condition. How long have you had IBS?


----------



## paulsbabydoll (Dec 12, 2001)

I've had IBS forever it seems. I'm 33 and I can remember not participating in a track meet in sixth grade because my stomach hurt. So I guess that counts for most of my life. It has gotten alott worse in the last 8 years. I've only taken 1 100mg dose of the Serzone and I can't sleep at all. I'm not a person that has any trouble sleeping. I also feel like I can't get warm, something doesn't seem right. My Dr. said to take this at night because it would make my sleepy, so much for that. Thanks for your response!


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

I tried taking serzone for a little over one month. I started with a very low dose - 75 Mg, and my doctor wanted me to work up to about 150 mg/day. Unfortunately, I was never able to get there. I had a whole host of interesting side effects - head feeling hot and cold, drowsiness, terrific technicolor nightmares (including an interesting one where I was crucified) a general feeling of fogginess in my head, reflux, and insomnia.I found that I could alleviate the insomnia by taking the meds in the afternoon, since taking them before bedtime only put me in a weird mode of being half asleep.What I am on now is doxipen/sinequan. I've been taking 25 mg/day for about 1.5 months now. It definitely does the trick, and helps me sleep to boot. I have had no side effects.







The doxipen route might be something you want to consider, expecially if you also have insomnia, and are the D type.BTW, I don't know if you still run, but I am a runner too. I've found that the running aggravates the D, and the doxepin really helps on the long distance days.Bob


----------



## paulsbabydoll (Dec 12, 2001)

I stopped the Serzone I was having too many goofy side effects like this burning sensation through my upper body but I was not hot too the touch. I'm really apprehensive about taking any meds but, I'm way off the deep end with this anxiety. So I'm on my second dose of Paxil. No side effects so far but, we'll see. I don't run anymore I was a sprinter, never could get the breathing down for long distance. It amazes me I can do 1 hour of step aerobics but can't jog for 5 minutes!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I take Ativan 0.25 daily, very low dose. I think it helps the ibs by calming the nerves, I;m a visceral type. Go to pdr.net to see if contraindicated or call a pharmacist.


----------

